# Bowfishin' Videos



## GAX (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright, I KNOW some of yall have videos. Post 'em up!
If you don't, find some to post up. Let's show, some of these guys/gals, who ain't got the fever yet, what they're missing..

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SIRHbBF4TYo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SIRHbBF4TYo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 20, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wiDKcSA_kU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wiDKcSA_kU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRTnXvTP8Jg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRTnXvTP8Jg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hb0tZZcXQJw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hb0tZZcXQJw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GiNwMSawCCM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GiNwMSawCCM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J48B58cO_Oc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J48B58cO_Oc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GAX (Mar 20, 2009)

There you go!!! Nice!!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the videos , Cat.


----------



## GAX (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's another one. It's a Intro video for "The Real Deal 3" by River's Edge Productions. I'd like to thank Jeremy, the Owner, for giving me permission to post this up... Some of regulars, have already seen this, but it still gets the heart pumping..

You can find more info, and videos here...
WWW.RIVERSEDGEPROD.COM


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m7jnLhPTV84&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m7jnLhPTV84&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## swamphawg (Apr 2, 2009)

*What kind of fish?*

What kind of fish were those they were shooting? They kinda looked like cobia. Are you allowed to shoot gamefish in saltwater? That's a sweet video. Think I know what I'm gonna get soon as I get out of college.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 2, 2009)

That might be big head carp, some of the fish at least. Those were probably taken out west somewhere. 

One of the more interesting videos I have seen on youtube were the flying carp of Illinois. They were shooting them in mid-air.


----------



## GAX (Apr 2, 2009)

swamphawg said:


> What kind of fish were those they were shooting? They kinda looked like cobia. Are you allowed to shoot gamefish in saltwater? That's a sweet video. Think I know what I'm gonna get soon as I get out of college.





GAnaturalist said:


> Looks like a lot of big mouth carp, fresh water, mid-west probably.




Yeah, Big Mouth, Grassies, Stingrays, and I think there's a shark in there, somewhere..


----------



## KillingTime Jr. (Jun 8, 2009)

ah i remember that airboat. it use to be a black boat but then they wrapped it..........it use to be my dads


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 9, 2009)

sweet videos definantly going to have to get into this


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jun 11, 2009)

RIVER_CAT said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wiDKcSA_kU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wiDKcSA_kU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRTnXvTP8Jg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRTnXvTP8Jg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


 Cool videos keep um coming! Like the music to!


----------

